# Batterie ne charge plus !



## alargeau (27 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour à tous !

Bon voilà j'ai reçu mon iBook lundi dernier et j'ai fait ce que dit Apple sur son site, c'est-à-dire que je l'ai tout de suite recharger à fond et puis je l'ai utilisé jusqu'à épuisement de la batterie.

Seulement, je l'ai laissé se recharger pendant la nuit de mardi à mercredi et le matin, il ne s'allumait pas. J'ai pu l'allumer avec le secteur et je me suis aperçu qu'il était à 1% !!!
Je l'ai remis en charge cette nuit et ce matin pareil ! La diode du connecteur est bien orange mais il ne se recharge pas du tout, alors forcément j'ai un peu peur !

Quelqu'un saurait quoi faire ???


----------



## MamaCass (27 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour,
À mon avis c'est SAV, surtout si il est neuf !
Bonne continuation

Bisous
MamaCass


----------



## Sebastor (27 Janvier 2005)

c'est clair, je te conseille de le renvoyer illico.... 

j'en profite pour poser une question dans le même genre : j'ai un ibook 600 2usb, depuis plus de trois ans. La batterie se charge en ...5 minutes, et se décharge totalement en... 5 minutes. Quand j'appuie sur le bouton de la batterie au dos, seule la première diode verte s'allume, et elle clignote. ça veut dire que la batterie est morte ? je demande ça, parce que je compte en acheter une nouvelle, mais à ce prix (120 euros environ), je veux être certain que ce n'est pas un autre pb. Merci de vos conseils...


----------



## MamaCass (27 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour, je pense qu'il doit y avoir des sujets dont celui-ci :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=65178

Tu seras bien renseigner, de plus il est dit :
"la durée de vie d'une batterie est extrêmement variable, tout dépendra de son utilisation, généralement situer entre 6 mois pour une utilisation intensive et 3 ans pour une utilisation occasionnel en faisait régulièrement des calibrations, mais quoi que vous fassiez ayez bien a l'esprit que votre batterie s'usera inévitablement"

J'espere que tu trouveras ce qu'il te faut
Bisous
MamaCass


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

Ben si la batterie ne recharge pas, va chez ton revendeur, et voit avec lui pour en tester une autre, en espérant qu'il se charge lui meme de la renvoyer a Apple, et qu'il t'en donne une nouvelle.
Sinon, Sav apple.

Pour le deuxième cas, une batterie qui a 3 ans, a du en voir de toutes les couleurs, alors je pense que ses performances ne sont plus comme au premier jour.
D'ou les 5 minutes d''autonomie.


----------



## Massalia (27 Février 2005)

Je viens aussi de recevoir mon iBouc 12", et, désolé pour toi, mais ça se passe bien de ce côté-là, après avoir suivi la même procédure que toi.
À mon avis également, le cas relève du SAV. (Mais attention : si c'est dans les 15 jours après la livraison, il vaut mieux demander un échange ! J'avais eu un problème sur un iMac neuf commandé sur Apple Store, et j'ai commis l'erreur de demander une réparation, alors qu'un échange se fait sans aucune discussion... D'où délais et problèmes.)
Renseigne-toi illico, et ne perds pas courage !


----------



## vincmyl (27 Février 2005)

L'échange standard c'est clair ne te prends pas la tete avec une réparation


----------



## zigouiman (6 Mars 2005)

Juste pour rebondir, j'ai aussi un (vieux) ibook 12" G3 600 dont la batterie ne charge plus et se vide en 5mn. Bon évidemment j'ai qu'à en acheter un neuve ! Justement, vu le prix... 

J'ai vu qu'il avait des modèles compatibles sur ebay à 100 euros dont la durée est prometeuse. 
De toute façon les nouveaux modèles de batterie Apple (ibook 1gHz) ne fonctionnent pas sur d'ancien ibook... Même neuf, il y a trois ans, mon autonomie n'a jamais dépassé les 2h30 en bossant dessus ou en surfant... grosse déception de ce coté là.


----------

